
Of Card-Counting, Startups, and the Real Story of the MIT Blackjack Team - dshah
http://www.xconomy.com/2008/03/27/of-card-counting-startups-and-the-real-story-of-the-mit-blackjack-team/
======
BrandonM
Sometimes I feel crazy. There was an unclosed paren a little over halfway
through the first page and it bothered me for the rest of the page. At that
point, I suppose, I must have just given up and emitted a syntax error. I
think it might be time for me to get back to Lisp.

Interesting read, anyways. Maybe I'll get the book and/or check out the movie.

------
rms
>One very small stakes investor in the early days, says Chang, was open source
software pioneer Richard Stallman, who had worked at MIT’s Artificial
Intelligence Lab before resigning in 1984 to develop a free Unix-like
operating system known as GNU.

Sweet.

~~~
aston
Good job, rms.

